

Gates spends first day in the office trying to install Windows 8.1 - vividmind
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2014/02/gates-spends-entire-first-day-back-in-office-trying-to-install-windows-81.html

======
dredmorbius
This is the Borowitz report, a satire column in the New Yorker, for anyone not
in on the joke.

------
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7186293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7186293)

